# Big Green Egg Charcoal ??



## bunky (Aug 23, 2007)

In My Area I have 2 choices in Lump Charcoal   Big Green Egg at $18 for 20lbs  or Cowboy lump for $11 / lbs,  I read the reviews on the 2 Charcoals and  Big Green Egg  says it burns longer   is it worth the extra money for the Big Green Egg


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 23, 2007)

That BGE variety sounds pretty expensive... I have never used it, but I have used the Cowboy brand. The Cowboy brand burns quicker than some of them out there, but produces little ash. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 It's a good bang for the buck.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

I have found the BGE charcoal to be worth every penny. It will most likely take only half as much to get the same burn time vs. Cowboy if that much. You get what you pay for, no floor scraps or trim pieces in the BGE just nice big generous sized pieces of tree.


----------



## cheech (Aug 23, 2007)

I noticed that the BGE vs Red Oak brand the BGE is heavier.

Not sure what that means.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Means it is a denser, higher quality product that burns much longer.


----------



## reflect (Aug 24, 2007)

Going from memory I think the BGE lump is Royal Oak.

I have to agree that it is worth teh money, little ash, long smoke.

Now i will be testing this theory this weekend as my local dealer was out. I ended up with a no name brand that another smoking buddy recommended, well see ;).

Take care,

Brian


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks for the info Chad. I haven't seen BGE available anywhere around here... did you get it locally or online...?


----------



## kew_el_steve (Aug 24, 2007)

Here's a great site. This dude is a BGE phreak, but it's still great. The link is for ratings on a lot of different types of lump. The recipies page -- not part of this page -- is pretty interesting too.
http://www.nakedwhiz.com/lump.htm


----------



## flash (Aug 24, 2007)

At the cost of a BGE, you've got to expect their charcoal to be expensive also. Since they are so well insulated, it seems you should be able to use about any charcoal out there and get your moneys worth.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 27, 2007)

This is correct. BGE lump is the prime pieces of RO lump without all the little pieces and dust in the bag. RO is good stuff too, I use it some for shorter cooks where a longer burn time doesn't matter and for hotter cooks like chicken or in the grill. RO is a little cheaper, but you *will* use more.

It is carried at a local lawn and garden store as well as another one on my way home from work. I feel the good lump is worth paying for, but not shipping. I checked online for WGC once and it almost doubled the price to ship it. I suppose it would depend where you are located maybe.

The BGE charcoal is the pretty much the same price as comparable lumps. You just can't compare Cowboy and BGE straight across no matter what the cooker IMO.


----------

